# 72iu humatrope



## Hs1988

Ok lads this is the situation going for my first run of gh and these are the options either hyge 200iu green tops or Lilly humatrope 72iu. Obviously there's no question go for the humatrope if available but was wondering if you can tell by pics of they are 100% genuine? I trust my source and use him all the time for everything else and has never done me wrong but with so many people saying the fakes are that good on pharma that even sources don't know that they aren't genuine makes me second guess going for the humatrope. Have attached some pics if anyone can advise thanks a lot


----------



## GeordieOak70

Hs1988 said:


> Ok lads this is the situation going for my first run of gh and these are the options either hyge 200iu green tops or Lilly humatrope 72iu. Obviously there's no question go for the humatrope if available but was wondering if you can tell by pics of they are 100% genuine? I trust my source and use him all the time for everything else and has never done me wrong but with so many people saying the fakes are that good on pharma that even sources don't know that they aren't genuine makes me second guess going for the humatrope. Have attached some pics if anyone can advise thanks a lot


I see no pics ?


----------



## Hs1988

GeordieOak70 said:


> I see no pics ?


Trying bro bare with me please my phone is just doing the loading thing and nothing after lol I will quote you when they are up thanks bud


----------



## GeordieOak70

Hs1988 said:


> Trying bro bare with me please my phone is just doing the loading thing and nothing after lol I will quote you when they are up thanks bud


Ok cool


----------



## Hs1988




----------



## Hs1988

GeordieOak70 said:


> I see no pics ?


That's them up bud had to download the app to do it


----------



## Hs1988

@Pscarb your input would be greatly appreciated as your one man on here who's advise is very trusted


----------



## 3752

Genuine


----------



## Hs1988

Pscarb said:


> Genuine


Thank you very much for confirming this, my source recommends it says the difference between this and hyge is day and night so will go for this. Was there a definite way of telling these are real from these pics? For future reference also so I can tell by myself next time? Appreciate your info always glad your on this forum bro


----------



## dt36

Almost identical to UK kits, other than the language on the packaging.


----------



## Hs1988

dt36 said:


> Almost identical to UK kits, other than the language on the packaging.


Have you used this yourself buddy? First run on gh so looking forward to using some good quality stuff, pzifer geno pens are also available but heard a lot of people getting stung with fakes of them


----------



## bail

Got same ones but 36iu out of a pharmacy

Genuine


----------



## Hs1988

bail said:


> Got same ones but 36iu out of a pharmacy
> 
> Genuine


Yes bud from pharmacy in Turkey these are meant to be. What dose are you running? And everyday?


----------



## Guest

Need to wait till one of my sources get this in. Seems to be a few of them floating about just recently.


----------



## Hs1988

Spawn of Haney said:


> Need to wait till one of my sources get this in. Seems to be a few of them floating about just recently.


How do you run pharma gh yourself bud? As in dose wise compared to generic? I'm thinking 2.4mg a day as it comes with 3ml solution so it would be 2.4mg per 0.1ml if I am correct and maybe take off the weekends so it lasts 6weeks will get 18weeks worth for now then. How does that sound? As its my first time running gh want to get as much input as possible to ensure I get the most out of it


----------



## bail

Hs1988 said:


> How do you run pharma gh yourself bud? As in dose wise compared to generic? I'm thinking 2.4mg a day as it comes with 3ml solution so it would be 2.4mg per 0.1ml if I am correct and maybe take off the weekends so it lasts 6weeks will get 18weeks worth for now then. How does that sound? As its my first time running gh want to get as much input as possible to ensure I get the most out of it


I'll be running it

6iu Mon/Wed/Fri


----------



## Hs1988

bail said:


> I'll be running it
> 
> 6iu Mon/Wed/Fri


Quite a few people on here doing that you running peps alongside it on the off days? Have you realised from this method and the usual everyday? People say that way is better for size gains


----------



## Guest

Hs1988 said:


> How do you run pharma gh yourself bud? As in dose wise compared to generic? I'm thinking 2.4mg a day as it comes with 3ml solution so it would be 2.4mg per 0.1ml if I am correct and maybe take off the weekends so it lasts 6weeks will get 18weeks worth for now then. How does that sound? As its my first time running gh want to get as much input as possible to ensure I get the most out of it


Never ran pharma, only hyge 200iu kits.

I ran them at 8iu eod alongside slin.


----------



## Hs1988

Spawn of Haney said:


> Never ran pharma, only hyge 200iu kits.
> 
> I ran them at 8iu eod alongside slin.


That was the other option 4iu a day of hyge, went with the humatrope last of them so had to decide before was only hyge left lol I'm sure quality over quantity in this case will be better in hoping lol


----------



## Guest

Hs1988 said:


> That was the other option 4iu a day of hyge, went with the humatrope last of them so had to decide before was only hyge left lol I'm sure quality over quantity in this case will be better in hoping lol


I'd say it was.


----------



## Hs1988

The hard part now how to use the bloody thing haha hyge is simple mix it then load it and bang it in, this I had a look at the instructions and hope it looks easier when it arrives and is in front of me lol


----------



## dt36

Hs1988 said:


> The hard part now how to use the bloody thing haha hyge is simple mix it then load it and bang it in, this I had a look at the instructions and hope it looks easier when it arrives and is in front of me lol


This is p1ss easy to use, Buddy. You click the cartridge into the syringe and inject slowly to mix it. Then just remove the cartridge which is now mixed.

You then have a choice of using pens or Insulin syringe for administration. I tried the pens, but could never get the dose right. I actually injected a whole cartridge one day as it just started squirting . Quick decision was to stick it in me to save it  . Always went for Insulin pins after that drama.

I ran 2iu straight, everyday for 18 months. I did not see any muscle size, weight or mass gain at this dose. Wellness and general good health was a positive benefit, but the word Growth was not there at that dosage. This was genuine UK pharma stuff.


----------



## 3752

Hs1988 said:


> Quite a few people on here doing that you running peps alongside it on the off days? Have you realised from this method and the usual everyday? People say that way is better for size gains


if you are after size then you will be disappointed with both GH and Peptides, neither give size gains well not what i would call size gains


----------



## Hs1988

Pscarb said:


> if you are after size then you will be disappointed with both GH and Peptides, neither give size gains well not what i would call size gains


No not at all lol I was just saying what someone else on here said they were using that method for, I will be running it 6 out of 7days


----------



## bail

Hs1988 said:


> No not at all lol I was just saying what someone else on here said they were using that method for, I will be running it 6 out of 7days


Larger doses eod should raise igf levels

Smaller ed doses better for ffa release

I Did notice alot more fat loss running it am pre breakie

(That's not specifically humatrope but Any Gh)


----------



## Etoboss

Hs1988 said:


>


 Old thread I no. But no Brail on box? And the cart where the barcode is has no black border box?


----------



## Etoboss

Like these top ment to be fake? Bottom real? @Pscarb

View attachment IMG_1923.PNG


----------



## sitries

Etoboss said:


> Like these top ment to be fake? Bottom real? @Pscarb
> 
> View attachment 142345


 Where has this Info come from regarding the black box thing???


----------



## Etoboss

sitries said:


> Where has this Info come from regarding the black box thing???


 Just what I was told mate

but seems like all the 2019s have no black box. But 2018s do! In a big debate about it all now.

I have 2 2018 ones from 2 diff places both black boxes but on 1 of them the black box scratches off! But other doesn't solid!


----------



## sitries

Etoboss said:


> Just what I was told mate
> 
> but seems like all the 2019s have no black box. But 2018s do! In a big debate about it all now.
> 
> I have 2 2018 ones from 2 diff places both black boxes but on 1 of them the black box scratches off! But other doesn't solid!


 Cheers for the heads up. Iv been buying it in bulk for a few years. Got 3 boxes in the fridge - I'd be very surprised if it's fake. Il go check for the black box and report back .,.......


----------



## 3752

one way of telling is the fake ones the box is a darker yellow and Real ones have the date printed on a black background box on the cartridge whereas the fake's don't


----------



## tommbstone

First post here since I found this site from the evil google

I've been buying mine from turkey and I finally have a good number of these.

So now I need to sweat a bit and see if they have the brail and the black box or bar code. FML

But can someone tell me what 2iu or maybe its 2.5 iu is on the slin pin?

I've been using china gh which is straight forward as each bottle is 10 or 8 iu this 72 cartridge is a bit confusing with out a pen

Thx in advance


----------



## 3752

tommbstone said:


> First post here since I found this site from the evil google
> 
> I've been buying mine from turkey and I finally have a good number of these.
> 
> So now I need to sweat a bit and see if they have the brail and the black box or bar code. FML
> 
> But can someone tell me what 2iu or maybe its 2.5 iu is on the slin pin?
> 
> I've been using china gh which is straight forward as each bottle is 10 or 8 iu this 72 cartridge is a bit confusing with out a pen
> 
> Thx in advance


 each vial comes with 3.1ml of the solution so when mixed you have 72iu in 3ml of the solution so each 10iu on an insulin pin (standard 100iu needle) would equal 2.4iu of GH


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo

tommbstone said:


> First post here since I found this site from the evil google
> 
> I've been buying mine from turkey and I finally have a good number of these.
> 
> So now I need to sweat a bit and see if they have the brail and the black box or bar code. FML
> 
> But can someone tell me what 2iu or maybe its 2.5 iu is on the slin pin?
> 
> I've been using china gh which is straight forward as each bottle is 10 or 8 iu this 72 cartridge is a bit confusing with out a pen
> 
> Thx in advance


 Fakes of this product come from Turkey as well so buying them there isn't a way to certainly avoid fakes...


----------



## tommbstone

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> Fakes of this product come from Turkey as well so buying them there isn't a way to certainly avoid fakes...


 I have to check every cartridge but the one I just opened is the black box

The yellow box that came with the gh does have brail so I'm not sure what to think now.


----------



## tommbstone

Pscarb said:


> each vial comes with 3.1ml of the solution so when mixed you have 72iu in 3ml of the solution so each 10iu on an insulin pin (standard 100iu needle) would equal 2.4iu of GH


 I just divided 72 by 3ml and got 24iu per ml

so 100iu mark on the standard needle would be 24iu and the 50 mark 12iu and the 25 mark 6iu Is my math right?

if the water is 3.01 or 3.15 it don't matter. splitting hairs I guess since we just don't know. I figure to err on the side of larger and just go with 3ml of water


----------



## 3752

tommbstone said:


> I just divided 72 by 3ml and got 24iu per ml
> 
> so 100iu mark on the standard needle would be 24iu and the 50 mark 12iu and the 25 mark 6iu Is my math right?
> 
> if the water is 3.01 or 3.15 it don't matter. splitting hairs I guess since we just don't know. I figure to err on the side of larger and just go with 3ml of water


 24iu per ml and there are 10 x 10iu increments so for each 10iu increment on a 100iu insulin pin will give 2.4iu


----------



## tommbstone

Pscarb said:


> 24iu per ml and there are 10 x 10iu increments so for each 10iu increment on a 100iu insulin pin will give 2.4iu


 guess i'm doing to much

thx


----------



## Bensif

Etoboss said:


> Like these top ment to be fake? Bottom real? @Pscarb
> 
> View attachment 142345


 Top is fake


----------



## naugahyde

Bensif said:


> Top is fake


 QR box code on cartridge/box can be checked with Turkish Pharmacies ITS verification app downloaded from android store. Provides useful info ( in Turkish - you will need translate tool also! ).

It can be copied, but if you buy more than one product and the QR codes are different you are PROBABLY dealing with genuine product. If they are the same it is DEFINITELY fake. This applies to Turkish sourced pharma only ONLY.


----------



## gymfreak2010

naugahyde said:


> QR box code on cartridge/box can be checked with Turkish Pharmacies ITS verification app downloaded from android store. Provides useful info ( in Turkish - you will need translate tool also! ).
> 
> It can be copied, but if you buy more than one product and the QR codes are different you are PROBABLY dealing with genuine product. If they are the same it is DEFINITELY fake. This applies to Turkish sourced pharma only ONLY.


 what's the actual app called bud ? can't seem to find it


----------



## naugahyde

gymfreak2010 said:


> what's the actual app called bud ? can't seem to find it


 Ilac Takip Sistemi Mobil, how's that for a mouthful!


----------



## gymfreak2010

naugahyde said:


> Ilac Takip Sistemi Mobil, how's that for a mouthful!


 *Ilac Takip Sistemi*

Does he own a kebab shop lol

cheers, much appreciated


----------



## Juiceedeeznutz

Sorry to hijack but is there a huge difference between humatrope and hyge? I can get 100iu of hyge for less than half the price of 72iu humatrope


----------



## gymfreak2010

Juiceedeeznutz said:


> Sorry to hijack but is there a huge difference between humatrope and hyge? I can get 100iu of hyge for less than half the price of 72iu humatrope


 hyge is generic & humatrope is pharma grade, hence the price buddy !!


----------



## Juiceedeeznutz

gymfreak2010 said:


> hyge is generic & humatrope is pharma grade, hence the price buddy !!


 Yeah I understand that but I'm talking results, or can it be hit and miss? I'm normally willing to pay the extra for quality assured but with all the fakes would it not be better to just run a slightly higher dose of generic stuff?


----------



## gymfreak2010

Juiceedeeznutz said:


> Yeah I understand that but I'm talking results, or can it be hit and miss? I'm normally willing to pay the extra for quality assured but with all the fakes would it not be better to just run a slightly higher dose of generic stuff?


 me personally I would still stick with pharma all day long, that's if it's genuine & you can afford it mind you. I guess It also depends on what you're hoping / expecting with gh

@Pscarb he d man for this


----------



## 3752

Juiceedeeznutz said:


> Yeah I understand that but I'm talking results, or can it be hit and miss? I'm normally willing to pay the extra for quality assured but with all the fakes would it not be better to just run a slightly higher dose of generic stuff?


 Pharma GH is better than Generics, fakes are not Pharma GH as you can understand......

you just do not buy fake, if you cannot buy genuine then stick to Generic or order Ansomone


----------



## gymfreak2010

Pscarb said:


> Pharma GH is better than Generics, fakes are not Pharma GH as you can understand......
> 
> you just do not buy fake, if you cannot buy genuine then stick to Generic or order Ansomone


 In you're opinion what would 10iu of Ansomone M / W / F give you for health, fat loss & muscle tissue if any ?


----------



## 3752

gymfreak2010 said:


> In you're opinion what would 10iu of Ansomone M / W / F give you for health, fat loss & muscle tissue if any ?


 a lot of water retention....

i cannot answer that buddy because GH is not the deciding factor it depends on everything else, and coming back with "Diet and training would be nailed" doesn't help 

there are many factors involved to determine the results of using GH, the biggest issue i see is so many just get a number of IU's and inject it then carry on as if all their problems with not reaching their goals will be solved because they have randomly injected GH


----------



## gymfreak2010

Pscarb said:


> a lot of water retention....
> 
> i cannot answer that buddy because GH is not the deciding factor it depends on everything else, and coming back with "Diet and training would be nailed" doesn't help
> 
> there are many factors involved to determine the results of using GH, the biggest issue i see is so many just get a number of IU's and inject it then carry on as if all their problems with not reaching their goals will be solved because they have randomly injected GH


 *Diet and training would be nailed* lol I read that a lot too !!

I knew you were gonna say that tbh & ye you're right (my bad)

I've been on the forum now long enough to know gh is NOT the magic ingredient & I agree ( It's the icing on the cake as most would say)


----------



## 3752

gymfreak2010 said:


> *Diet and training would be nailed* lol I read that a lot too !!
> 
> I knew you were gonna say that tbh & ye you're right (my bad)
> 
> I've been on the forum now long enough to know gh is NOT the magic ingredient & I agree ( It's the icing on the cake as most would say)


 the thing is when people say that their diet and training is nailed don't realise that if it was they would have progressed far more than they would by adding GH, when i work with people i get them to complete a Q&A where they detail diet, training, sleep etc......i always match the calories initially on their plan and nearly all the time the person gains weight or has trouble eating the calories......BUT they are the same as wheat they apparently were on 

my point is they just was not eating that much.......


----------



## gymfreak2010

Pscarb said:


> the thing is when people say that their diet and training is nailed don't realise that if it was they would have progressed far more than they would by adding GH, when i work with people i get them to complete a Q&A where they detail diet, training, sleep etc......i always match the calories initially on their plan and nearly all the time the person gains weight or has trouble eating the calories......BUT they are the same as wheat they apparently were on
> 
> my point is they just was not eating that much.......


 that's madness lol

I don't have a problem consuming calories, that's my problem, I over eat for sure.

I can easily eat 7 solid meals per day & more but I have to hold back


----------



## tommbstone

gymfreak2010 said:


> that's madness lol
> 
> I don't have a problem consuming calories, that's my problem, I over eat for sure.
> 
> I can easily eat 7 solid meals per day & more but I have to hold back


 Wish I was you. I struggle every damn day to get in 5k calories of clean food. But then on the weekend I eat half that or less and every time I start the week off 10lbs less

As far as the gh its expensive. For me I pay ***** for 10 boxes. Each box last 2 weeks or 2.5 I think it is. (6iu day) its almost not worth it. The biggest side effect for me is tired all the time then swollen hands and that's the first box


----------



## 3752

tommbstone said:


> Wish I was you. I struggle every damn day to get in 5k calories of clean food. But then on the weekend I eat half that or less and every time I start the week off 10lbs less
> 
> As far as the gh its expensive. For me I pay ***** for 10 boxes. Each box last 2 weeks or 2.5 I think it is. (6iu day) its almost not worth it. The biggest side effect for me is tired all the time then swollen hands and that's the first box
> 
> 3


 then lower the dose then the side effects will lesson


----------



## Etoboss

tommbstone said:


> Wish I was you. I struggle every damn day to get in 5k calories of clean food. But then on the weekend I eat half that or less and every time I start the week off 10lbs less
> 
> As far as the gh its expensive. For me I pay ***** for 10 boxes. Each box last 2 weeks or 2.5 I think it is. (6iu day) its almost not worth it. The biggest side effect for me is tired all the time then swollen hands and that's the first box


 Same I can't even get in 2k cals of clean food! I then just top my kcals up with a donut, chocolate bar or summit like that that I can easily eat.


----------



## tommbstone

Pscarb said:


> then lower the dose then the side effects will lesson


 yes sir 1.2 iu x 3 shots a day seems to shake off that tired feeling.


----------

